# CNC conference or training?



## Cadillac STS (Apr 17, 2019)

With summer coming and being able to travel I was wondering if anyone knew of a place to go for training on CNC machines. 

Maybe a nice vacation somewhere and learn some skills?

Conferences, training programs?  Week long or less.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not familiar with any courses like that.

But for CNC training, Titans of CNC Academy is a great place to start.  Free and takes you from zero to machining parts in a very well laid out step by step process, from CAD, to CAM, to actual machining.  https://academy.titansofcnc.com/ 

You can take this course while sitting in the beach chair drinking your favorite beverage


----------



## Radials (Apr 18, 2019)

Your local community college might have a manufacturing program with CNC courses.


----------



## cs900 (Apr 22, 2019)

Radials said:


> Your local community college might have a manufacturing program with CNC courses.


Check for local makerspaces as well. We offer a CNC basics course at my makerspace.


----------

